# Whiteville, NC - #31 Male Gassing on 8/8



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11595594

#31, male, very friendly, will be gassed on 8/8

Does anyone think this could be a Belgian Mal?

Pls load pics


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This sweet boy was a stray and will be available for adoption on 8/5 at 10:20. Very friendly, full of kisses! Kennel 31 Candidate for gassing on Friday 8/8. Remember to get your new companion checked out at your vet and please spay and neuter! 


Whiteville, NC 
<span style="color: #CC0000">910-641-3945</span> 

I think he looks all Shepherd


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

The shelter site says Adopted today!


----------

